# [solved]Can't access samba-shares from windows (not anymore)

## Mageta

Hi folks,

I have a problem with connecting my only windows-machine to the several linux-machines in my network (samba-specifically).

Normally it was possible to access my home-directory on my linux-machines from my win-machine (windows7 prof. x64), nothing special, simple config, it just worked... then for some reason, after a update of samba, it stopped. I observed this on 3 machines. The first one was my laptop, which I update fairly often.. I tried to solve it, reconfigured the server (from scratch), updated/reset/etc. my password-db (changed some time ago from smbpasswd to this new xyzdb), I also tried to use the old smbpasswd for samba.. nothing worked. After trying this for maybe 2 hours I just gave up, thought "fuck it, its just the laptop, nothing to special there". 

But, today I ran a update on my file-server (music, etc...) - I don't do this very often, to be honest, this one hasn't been updated since June - and, you might know by know, I can't access it anymore  - my user-credentials are rejected.

Accessing the samba-shares amongst the linux-machines works just like it has worked before the update, same credentials.. etc. pp. Also, accessing the windows-shares from the linux-machines works fine.

The log-files state this:

```

tail -f log.__ffff_192.168.1.2

[2011/11/16 16:53:32.604565,  0] lib/util_sock.c:1514(matchname)

  matchname: host name/address mismatch: ::ffff:192.168.1.2 != hoellenpful

[2011/11/16 16:53:32.605124,  0] lib/util_sock.c:1635(get_peer_name)

  Matchname failed on hoellenpful ::ffff:192.168.1.2

```

```

tail -f log.hoellenpful

[2011/11/16 16:52:49.097013,  0] lib/util_sock.c:474(read_fd_with_timeout)

[2011/11/16 16:52:49.097275,  0] lib/util_sock.c:1441(get_peer_addr_internal)

  getpeername failed. Error was Transport endpoint is not connected

  read_fd_with_timeout: client 0.0.0.0 read error = Connection reset by peer.

[2011/11/16 16:53:03.133727,  0] lib/util_sock.c:474(read_fd_with_timeout)

[2011/11/16 16:53:03.133951,  0] lib/util_sock.c:1441(get_peer_addr_internal)

  getpeername failed. Error was Transport endpoint is not connected

  read_fd_with_timeout: client 0.0.0.0 read error = Connection reset by peer.

```

my smb-config:

```

[global]

   workgroup = FOO

   server string = vestri samba

   security = user

   hosts allow = 192.168.1. 192.168.0. 127.

   load printers = yes

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   max log size = 50

   interfaces = eth0

   dns proxy = no 

[homes]

   comment = Home Directories

   browseable = no

   writable = yes

   guest ok = no

[printers]

   comment = All Printers

   path = /var/spool/samba

   browseable = no

   guest ok = no

   writable = no

   printable = yes

```

Does anyone of you know a solution for this? Has anyone experienced the same thing?

best regards,

- BenjaminLast edited by Mageta on Wed Nov 16, 2011 8:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mageta

well ok.. problem solved.. and sometimes I plainly hate linux.

Seems like this was a problem of a bad package-combination and a VERY strange logging-behavior.

The main problem was: samba does not log certain errors.

I had to rise the log-level to debug to see that samba couldn't change into one specific directory (/tmp/.private/nobody) while processing the login from my windows-machine (I'm not entirely sure why samba would want to access this at all, because it was operating on behalf of a other user, which it stated right before the error-message.. but ok..).

This directory was created by pam_mktemp.so, which I use to permit every user it's private temp to place more sensible temp-data.. well anyway, this directory was not - by design - accessible by the connecting user. I had to add this user to nobody's group to grant him access to this directory. After that samba would work again.

----------

